# Fuel Efficiency Expectations?



## TexasQuantum (Apr 27, 2012)

delete


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Dont buy a suburban


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

lol?


----------



## canexrabbit (Nov 19, 2011)

get a surburban there big


----------

